# Nice Doxa



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

nice Doxa sub t 300 on the bay item 260257197236 seems like a good buy but spent all my spare so recommend giving it a go at Â£114 at the moment


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This will start the discussions again about whether these types of messages are fair on people who were watching this and hoping not too many folk would find out about it.

Like I was. :cry2:

It'll still go for a lot of money even though the crown/stem problem is not detailed and no more info seems to be coming out









Oh well

Alasdair


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

sorry mate perhaps your right but hey you noticed it and i did the day it came on


----------

